# ASX Ranked By Trend Spreadsheet



## Deplenthion (7 July 2015)

Hi All

The link below points to a spread sheet that I prepared today

All the columns can be sorted using the Excel sorting and grouping tools.
The little buttons at the top of each column allow you to sort ascending or descending or limit the list to display only a set that matches the criteria you set, say only one sector, over a certain average turnover, or between a certain price level.

If you want to see the entire list again just set to (All) again all is at the very top of the little drop down.

If you have not used this Excel feature before Google Excel sorting and grouping, you will find lot of help available.
Its quite easy, after a few minutes learning you will be away.

I guess you are wondering what the numbers are in the columns Marked 3days to 237Days The numbers themselves are generated by the code I use to sort the charts by the particular time period ranking them. From plus to minus. The numbers represent slope over the particular time period.  237Days is about one year of trading days. if you are wondering

The "Weighted" column sorted descending will reveal all the code we should have been on during the last 12 months!

The Watch columns maybe I should have not shown.... Anyway they are the ones we are watching My partner and I both Vote! It is from these we pick our trades.

The AvgVol10 column is the average volume traded in dollars per day over the last 10 days. (Note occasionally a one day wonder with most of the volume over one day while the rest of the time nothing so check for this with low volume codes)

Ignore the indicate column it was a failed test (we dont use indicators, only trend, price, support and res) 

I get the data from Paritech / Open Markets, we use Pulse and prepare the scan using Visual basic and Microsoft Access. 
It has proved an invaluable tool. We still have to review a fair number of charts, but a fraction of what we used to review.  

Link to file 

http://www.mediafire.com/view/j2ad8uq9lj2yq58/ASX_07_07_2015_3PM.xls

All constructive feedback is welcome.

Regards 
John


----------



## Deplenthion (8 July 2015)

Hi All

A new scan of the ASX as at 12 AM today

I have made some changes to the sheet now it is in colour! You can see the periods where the trend was down in Red.
It is sorted by the long term Weighted column. Notice as you scroll down the cells turn pink. a good place to look for shorts.

Try sorting it by the 3 day column to see the stocks that have done well over the past 3 days

http://www.mediafire.com/view/mjsrpcjy8527w65/ASX_08_07_2015_12am.xls

Cheers
John


----------



## dead trader (13 July 2015)

Hi John,

I downloaded the spreadsheet via the link you posted but when I open it there's no data, only what looks like the Mediafire website.

Could you please re-upload?

Thanks.


----------



## pixel (13 July 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I downloaded the spreadsheet via the link you posted but when I open it there's no data, only what looks like the Mediafire website.
> 
> ...




John didn't use the Upload function and I believe you need to be a subscriber to mediafire. 

Try these: 
View attachment ASX 07_07_2015 3PM.xls

View attachment ASX 08_07_2015 12am.xlsx


----------



## dead trader (13 July 2015)

Thank you pixel!


----------



## Deplenthion (14 July 2015)

OK I have attached a new scan.... This time to this site.

it is up to date as of 7Pm yesterday.

I Prefer to use Mediafire because it tells me how many times a file has been downloaded, Not who downloaded it just the number of times.
You don't need to be a subscriber to Mediafire to download files because I am a paid subscriber you should not see advertising. (I pay only a few dollars a month)

Some feedback would be appreciated. The spreadsheet represents a huge programming effort on my part getting it to the point where it is now.

Oh and it works rather well!

Regards
John


----------



## nacho (13 September 2015)

Hey john, this looks quite useful.

I wasn't quite clear on what was meant by the "weighted", "Days", "10 V Up" and "indicate" columns.

full disclosure - I am completely new to this and am spending some time managing a virtual portfolio to and eventually want to be a day trader.


----------



## ThirtysixD (8 October 2015)

Deplenthion said:


> Hi All
> 
> The link below points to a spread sheet that I prepared today
> 
> ...




How did you come up with the weights?


----------



## Deplenthion (8 October 2015)

Hi

Gee It been a while since I visited here A little bird told me that there was a question.

Here is a link to todays scan after the close.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/w4jc6pe8d40tzsz/rankASX_2015_10_8_18_32_34.xls

To use it for the first time it may appear a little daunting it is actually very easy to use. It is easy to see that even through the rather rough down patch that (Hopefully) is turning a little north now a number of shares have done well through the gloom as evidenced by the rows of aqua. The further down the sheet you go the worse it gets, near the bottom a sea of pink. 

You can achieve a similar result by scanning the market yourself; as long as you are ruthlessly rule based with no personal bias or preconceived ideas! This is where software excels. It also does it in about 3 minutes. It would take me a couple of days. 

The tool is not designed to pick stocks that is up to you. It will happily throw up low or high volume stocks if they are trending well, In the beginning we filtered out low volume however research suggests they can do well. 

We believe we cannot pick tops or bottoms and if trading long bottom fishing is betting against downward momentum (if you get it wrong you loose) against picking tops get it wrong and it keeps going up. In a real trading system you would sell any that fail your stop loss system (More trends continue then do not up or down!) 

We also believe in diversification to reduce risk (It also gives you a better chance of exposure to the BKL's that pop up each year.... possibly taking a rest now after a spectacular run) The following paper is an important read.

http://www.utas.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/436511/2013-16_Alexeev-and-Tapon-Equity-portfolio-diversification.pdf

The spread sheet is a lot easier to read with positive numbers uptrends shown in Aqua and downtrends shown in Pink.

The columns of the file attached:

Code Name and GICS are obvious. 

The watch columns are a little out of date my partner and I have been so busy...... they are our voting system! 

The $AvgVol10 is the calculated 10 day (daily) average turnover of the stock A more useful way to measure volume than a single day.

10VUp is a measure of the past 90 days average volume compared to the past 10 days as a ratio. Higher numbers mean increased volume painted aqua, falling volume is painted pink. 

Indicate is where we test supposedly good "Indicators" MACD and the like..... We have never found a good one!

Close is just the last closing price.   

Now the 3, 5. 9, 20. 59, 119, 237 and "weighted" columns.

In trading days as opposed to real weeks they represent

3 days 1 week 2 weeks 1 month 3 months 6 months and 12 months  after adding back weekends and public holidays (Not perfect but close enough).

In each column the software calculates the slope of the trend over each time period represented by the positive painted green and negative numbers painted pink in each column. the numbers themselves indicate position in the ranking for that particular period.

The weighted column Takes the all the columns into account while giving preference to the shorter term. a bit like a school report card better grad averages bubble to the top. When you open a fresh sheet it will be sorted by this column. The actual method is our secret

The spread sheet itself has special features. I hope you are familiar with the sorting and grouping capabilities of excel I use Excel 2003 It will open with any version after that. There is plenty of help re Excel sorting and grouping is available on the net

Hope you find it useful, I use it every day.

Regards
John


----------

